# one lat bigger than the other



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 17, 2004)

i just noticed that my left lat is alot smaller than my right is there anything i can do??


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 17, 2004)

Try incorporating dumbell movements into your back exercises.. This way each side has to carry it's own weight, this may help.. But remember your muscles may never be identical to each other..


----------



## Thrift (Aug 17, 2004)

My right bicept is bigger that me left


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 17, 2004)

thats a good idea but i don't know any dumbbell back exercises if anyone could help me out it would be appreciated


----------



## tryintogetbig (Aug 17, 2004)

dumbell rows


----------



## tryintogetbig (Aug 17, 2004)

do cable rows, one side at a time


----------



## tryintogetbig (Aug 17, 2004)

both will hit the lats


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 17, 2004)

You can try doing dumbell work, starting with the weak side, and only matching the weak with the strong.  This is what I do most of the time, but it didn't solve my problem totally.  My right bicep is quite a bit smaller and weaker than my left.  In fact, the entire left side of my body is a tad stronger than the right side.  

It's genetics, and there may not be a way to completely solve the problem unless you're willing to stop lifting with one side.  I just can't mentally handle such an idea.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine is a bit too, I dont know how much is shape itself, or how much is a sign of scoliosis which I was suspect for when I was 11. If your left side of the body is much different from the right then that could be your answer, and you have to try to work around it as best you can.

My left arm at my best is 1/4" smaller, right now though its 1/2" so I need to do all my dumbell movements leading off with my left so that reps done with the right, dont end up creating a situation where I have to cheat the weight up with my left to match rep counts.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys ill try those the next backwork day.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 18, 2004)

_Everyone is like that, usually we are the only ones that notice it. If it is really that different use the dumbells as previously stated. _


----------

